# Very fussy 5 month old?



## AimeeM

Is it just his age or is it just him? For the last nearly 2 weeks he has been really fussy all day everyday.
I took him to the docs last week who said it could be his teeth but i'm not sure. 
I am going to take him back tomorrow but just wondered if anyone elses LO is/was really whiny at this age?


----------



## AimeeM

Bump!


----------



## polaris

How is he napping during the day? My LO was a bit of a grump at that age when he didn't get enough sleep. He would usually always take short naps but wake up still tired and cranky, the odd time that he slept for longer he was like a different baby.


----------



## AimeeM

Thinking about it, he is hardly napping at all. Plus he is waking up at 5.30 after going to bed at 8 ish...


----------



## polaris

I'd say that could be the reason for his grumpy behaviour. I found that it is really worth putting in a lot of effort to get them napping well as they are just so much happier - even if it means taking them out for a long walk in the pram or whatever helps them to sleep. Also encouraging them to nap much more regularly especially if they are only taking short naps. I think my LO could still only stay awake for an hour and a half at that age before beginning to become overtired.


----------



## EMYJC

I agree. Also, they come up to a big developmental leap around 26 weeks, maybe he's starting his early? Lucas always becomes easily tearful, clingy, grumpy, naps are shorter, but they pass and definitely perservere with the 2 hour rule and try and get him to nap after being awake around that length of time. xx Hope it passes.


----------



## Pinkfly

My princess has been like this and she is soooo good and placid usually, she has her two bottom teeth completely through now and seems to be settling so it could be this (they started pushing through just after 5 months) its amazing how much it can change a baby poor little things .. my sons were the same too - if you have a feel round the gums and feel any little lumps or tips of a tooth then it could be teething maybe you could try some ashton and parsons teething powder which might settle him xx


----------



## AimeeM

Em he was 10 days late so really he is almost 25 weeks old.... Also pinkfly he is teething as he has two really hard lumps at the bottom. My other son teethed no probs but this time maybe not so lucky!


----------



## annawrigley

Noah is 2 days younger than your LO and exactly the same. Definitely agree on the napping, i was starting to get worried he wouldnt sleep at night because he naps SO much during the day (after i push him up and down the drive for 30 mins each time to get him to sleep, he wont sleep any other way :coffee:) but it doesnt seem to have made a difference xx


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

Same as my 5 month old. He was usually extremely content baby, didnt have long naps though managed by on 3 30/40 min naps a day. But he is defiantely more grumpy and frustrated by teething, I feel so sorry for him. He wimpers more and quite often isnt as content on his playmat or bouncer. He certainly has more off days now at this age but I do predominantly put this down to teething.


----------



## EMYJC

Think you have a combination of them both then hun, teething and the 26 week developmental leap all happening. Is he trying to do anything more, rolling, sitting up, crawling, banging objects together, talking etc, whilst also being clingier and a bit more tearful? if so bet its the 2 combined. During this leap they have so much going on they practice things in their sleep, that combined with teething pain is gonna disturb the little man. Think I have a prolonged one as although he's 30 weeks, he's really only 25 so think I am hitting it over a delayed period but hes doing so much more now! x


----------



## AimeeM

Yes he is just as you say. Developing loads but clingy and moany... xx


----------



## purplegirl

My daughter is the same age and only moans if she does not nap. She now sleeps 9.30 for about 45 mins. 12.30 for about 2 hours and 4.15 for about 45 mins. Hope this helps.


----------

